
Ask HN: Which news papers do you subscribe to and why? - thecopy
Personally i do not subscribe to any news papers, but instead rely on the tax-funded (i live in Europe) public service channels and news aggregators like Hacker News and Drudge Report.
======
vkaku
I do not subscribe to any single newspaper. Most of them are paid by a
political party or state and there are few neutral ones.

I do read a set of opposing views in general.

------
bjourne
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17707242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17707242)

------
yesenadam
None, don't remember ever subscribing to any paper/magazine/journal.

------
sotojuan
Not newspapers but I subscribe to or regularly purchase Monocle and Delayed
Gratification.

------
ArrayList
None. But I read NYT and The Atlantic.

------
zzleeper
WaPo, Economist. That's it.

------
nuclx
None.

